# New 2014 focus



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

First picrures of the new 2014 focus, what do you all think, can you spot the changes?[/ATTACH]


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like the old one except for the 'Aston' front.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I love the 'Aston' fronts! Makes the Fiesta look great!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

D you know it looks like the girlfriends 58 Kia Proceed from the back!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Looks like the old one except for the 'Aston' front.


A fiesta and focus rolled in to one, now looks like stretched out fiesta.:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

V3nom said:


> I love the 'Aston' fronts! Makes the Fiesta look great!


ford own Aston Martin and it shows


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I wonder how the ST will look.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> I wonder how the ST will look.


The same I guess with the usual agressive bumpers and bigger wheels:thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> ford own Aston Martin and it shows


Owned?

I am a massive Aston Martin fan so I will be completely 100% honest here....I very much dislike they're using design elements from a company they used to own that they had to sell to pump money into what they should have concentrated on in the first place 'Ford'.

Even with that grill, it looks very Kia like which I guess isn't a bad thing these days but I just think they're heading in a very weird direction.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> Owned?
> 
> I am a massive Aston Martin fan so I will be completely 100% honest here....I very much dislike they're using design elements from a company they used to own that they had to sell to pump money into what they should have concentrated on in the first place 'Ford'.
> 
> Even with that grill, it looks very Kia like which I guess isn't a bad thing these days but I just think they're heading in a very weird direction.


I think you will find that ford do own Aston Martin!:thumb:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I thought it was under mixed ownership? A consortium of buyers which included (but only a minor stake) Ford?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I think you will find that ford do own Aston Martin!:thumb:


They have a 15% stake, I didn't think that constituted as owning the brand?

Unless I've missed something I'm pretty sure David Richards bought the majority with a Kuwaite investment group behind him?!?!!?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> They have a 15% stake, I didn't think that constituted as owning the brand?
> 
> Unless I've missed something I'm pretty sure David Richards bought the majority with a Kuwaite investment group behind him?!?!!?


As far as I know ford have the majority stake in Aston Martin, ford sold off Jaguar and Land Rover to TA TA, the Indian Steel Maker
Any way back to the post, so what do you think of the new face lift?


----------



## donnyo (Mar 13, 2007)

Any interior pictures?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> As far as I know ford have the majority stake in Aston Martin, ford sold off Jaguar and Land Rover to TA TA, the Indian Steel Maker
> Any way back to the post, so what do you think of the new face lift?


I've just Googled like crazy to make sure I wasn't go mad....Ford definitely only have a 15% stake.

They sold the majority stake off...it was in all the news, the articles thankfully are all still on the web.

I'm a crazy Aston fan and I thought I was going mad! :doublesho

Ref Facelift....it's a refresh albeit a subtle one, be interesting to see the inside but it'll prob be exactly the same


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> I've just Googled like crazy to make sure I wasn't go mad....Ford definitely only have a 15% stake.
> 
> They sold the majority stake off...it was in all the news, the articles thankfully are all still on the web.
> 
> ...


there you go. interior picture:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

donnyo said:


> Any interior pictures?


There you go, interior picture for you, please scroll up a notch or two


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

I quite like it except for the stolen front !


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> I've just Googled like crazy to make sure I wasn't go mad....Ford definitely only have a 15% stake.
> 
> They sold the majority stake off...it was in all the news, the articles thankfully are all still on the web.
> 
> ...


ford must of sold off the majority stake when they sold off Jaguar and Land Rover:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MK7 R said:


> I quite like it except for the stolen front !


Stolen from the fiesta or Aston Martin?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> There you go, interior picture for you, please scroll up a notch or two


So it's not had much if anything done to the interior? Looking at pictures it looks the same as the 2013 model apart from what would appear to be 'Spec' differences like colour DIS etc...

I think sometimes these face lifts are all much of a muchness...be much more interested to see what a 2017/18 focus will look like


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> So it's not had much if anything done to the interior? Looking at pictures it looks the same as the 2013 model apart from what would appear to be 'Spec' differences like colour DIS etc...
> 
> I think sometimes these face lifts are all much of a muchness...be much more interested to see what a 2017/18 focus will look like


There you go image of what the 2017/18 focus could look like.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Naaaaa


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I quite like it, the dash looks less fussy now and with the large screen does away with the big bulky radio. 

Oh and Aston left fords majority ownership quite a while ago, they are now tying up with Amg for engines irc.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks alright to me. Ford have clearly joined the school of German car design, new car with not much different. 

Ford tend to play it a little safe and this is no different for me. You wouldn't stop to stare but it will not attract negative attention either. 

Not a bad shade of blue. Seems blue is getting really popular these days.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Looks alright to me. Ford have clearly joined the school of German car design, new car with not much different.
> 
> Ford tend to play it a little safe and this is no different for me. You wouldn't stop to stare but it will not attract negative attention either.
> 
> Not a bad shade of blue. Seems blue is getting really popular these days.


Your right, you wouldn't stop and stare and it will hardly turn heads:thumb: it really doesn't say BUY ME!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nothing mass produced shouts buy me though, they all look similar. Btw there is an electric golf coming it's like a gti but with blue bits


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Nothing mass produced shouts buy me though, they all look similar. Btw there is an electric golf coming it's like a gti but with blue bits


Agree with the looks about cars.

Suprising how many people describe one hatch as ugly and others lovely when there isn't much in it.

Still can't see electric cars taking off. Even if it is a Golf.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.fleetnews.co.uk/news/201...l-188mpg-high-performance-plug-in-golf/49675/

Electric cars need to have a better charging infrastructure, I had a renault Zoe for 5 days and it was brilliant as a get me around car, the trouble is they are no cheaper by the time you factor in the battery costs, I reckon I would have one if the circumstances dictated.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I like it. Interior looks a massive improvement. I'd want the side skirts to be colour coded though.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks OK to me; evolution rather than world changing like the original Focus was.

And Ford haven't owned Aston for a while now, it was part of the Premier Automotive Group which included Jaguar & Volvo some time ago.

Aston is ultimately owned by a VC firm and I believe Middle Eastern concerns with David Richards as chairman.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Agree with the looks about cars.
> 
> Suprising how many people describe one hatch as ugly and others lovely when there isn't much in it.
> 
> Still can't see electric cars taking off. Even if it is a Golf.


I see the point of electric cars around town, maybe if they all end up with a sensible range like tesla, they may be more commonplace.

I quite like the zoe, just the low range doesn't seem practical, especially winter affecting it and even going slightly over 55mph or so i've seen.

I.. can't see the difference with the focus...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Like the new focus , be nice to see the "s" and st models . Tbh all cars are getting simmilar . Noticed how the bottom of the front bumper on my father in laws focus "s" is very Audi like


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Like the new focus , be nice to see the "s" and st models . Tbh all cars are getting simmilar . Noticed how the bottom of the front bumper on my father in laws focus "s" is very Audi like


I think ford are trying to be more upmarket and compete with the German brands which I don't think they ever will:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think others do compete with German brands (assuming you mean vw) but badge snobbery will never mean they are truly equal.

But then I guess it depends on where you look, for me jaguar are taking on the German 3 and winning. When there 3 series appears it's going to have a great impact.

The new mondeo is supposedly going more upmarket and the focus has always had driving on its side. I've driven a number of mk7 golfs and I would never consider owning one, they are just bland and grey inside. But I would own a focus, for me the interior was the weak link and this addresses it a little bit.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I think ford are trying to be more upmarket and compete with the German brands which I don't think they ever will:thumb:


They will eventually particularly if Ford make in roads like the Japanese and Koreans.

10 years ago if you said you were buying Korean people would likely laugh at you. It's only the deluded or a brand snob who doesn't see the progress Kia and Hyundai has made. I can see Ford coming on too if they make the effort. VAG badges will go so far but they need to turn out product which is good and while the new generation of VAG product is good it's not exactly light years ahead of the far eastern competitors.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

The oversized rear wheel arches make me thing Dodge Caliber.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Definitely needs the Zetec S or ST styling for it to look good.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> ford own Aston Martin and it shows


No they don't.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

That interior looks nice especially the dash, BUT, I don't think the UK will get that particular look, it is the same with the 2013 focus, USA has a much better infotainment system.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm not sure I'm a fan. Looks all pointy faced and bitter! lol

Thing is I didn't think the current shape Focus was a handsome car, the back end looks chubby and a bit oversized and the front end was it's redeeming feature. Now it looks like a Punto sucking a lemon!










Will undoubtedly be a cracking car to drive like all of the Focus' have been!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ill be honest and think the Germans ride on their old reputation and aren't as reliable as people think no better than any other manufacturers anyway .


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Ill be honest and think the Germans ride on their old reputation and aren't as reliable as people think no better than any other manufacturers anyway .


Every reliability survey proves the Germans aren't reliable as people think.

People don't like facts getting in the way though.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Buy German my last 2 bimmers disintegrated around me don't by French had my RCZ 2 years only hadda top up coolant and pump up tyres.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> People don't like facts getting in the way though.


That is so true.

I've had 10 cars in my life, 9 Renaults and 1 VW. The VW had more issues than any of the other cars I've owned. Very ironic! :lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I was a mechanic and what made me laugh is the mk4 golf had massive issues with window regulators , then the mk5 still did to !!! Had an Audi a6 in that over 2 years had injectors , 2 turbos , intercooler , oil pump . All cars have their issues but i don't know why vag have this amazing reputation when they are no better than the rest . Seen seriously rusted mercs that shouldn't have been rusty at the age they were . Bmw cant really comment to much as i only ever really did rads , water pumps etc but did see 1 diesel destroy itself and another where the crank had so much float it was making the dmf knock !!!


----------

